# Cruelty to live turtles and fish in china.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Check this PFK article out:

Live fish and turtle key rings are all the rage in China...










This is shocking animal cruelty.

Warren


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It's screwed up!

Here's a thread that was talking about it already
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23689


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's pretty messed up. *sigh*

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

It might sound ugly , but how about those scientist dissecting animals in laboratory are they not cruel. It said they done it because of science advancement and also they profited from it. This only minute compare to what is happening inside laboratory. Those people also need bread on their table. If only we can see what is happening inside those corporate laboratory, who will be gross ???...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont have any experience with corporate labs, but in hospital and university labs, there are very very strict rules. Even getting minnows equivalent to bait shop minnows required pages and pages of paperwork and jumping through hoops. I dont think you can compare using animal models in science vs. using animals as a novelty item for entertainment, and ensuring a painful suffering death for no good reason.

If the experiments are done by a reputable institution, they would have an ethics board, and strict animal regulations. One of supervisors of the animal research floor at TWH told me that she used to be an animal activist, but she decided to get into RLAT and put herself right at the scene to make sure these animals arent suffering.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

These idiots!!!
They might as well tie a string around its neck as a key chain or whatever.
At least it will cause instantaneously death...whoever thought of this idea is sick


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I see little evidence that concerns for animal cruelty are important to people in China, any more than laboratory dissection of animals would have raised many people's hackles in the 1800s here in Canada, or in the USA.

Anyone who feels incredibly smug about it might do well to remember that at one point in North America, there were laws about cruelty to animals, but no laws against cruelty to children. The first successful legal case to prosecute someone for cruelty against children, in the US, used existing legislation against cruelty to animals, and the lawyer argued successfully that Children are [while human, also they are] animals, and thus, entitled to legal protection against cruelty.

W


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I see little evidence that concerns for animal cruelty are important to people in China, any more than laboratory dissection of animals would have raised many people's hackles in the 1800s here in Canada, or in the USA.
> 
> Anyone who feels incredibly smug about it might do well to remember that at one point in North America, there were laws about cruelty to animals, but no laws against cruelty to children. The first successful legal case to prosecute someone for cruelty against children, in the US, used existing legislation against cruelty to animals, and the lawyer argued successfully that Children are [while human, also they are] animals, and thus, entitled to legal protection against cruelty.
> 
> W


I didn't know that, actually quite interesting!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I would not put too much stock in any sensationalist article about China. Invariably, they tend to be grossly exaggerated, because they know 99% of their intended readers will never be able to verify the facts for themselves.

Fact is, I've seen those key rings (with fish though not turtles) being sold in Shanghai back in 2008. The sellers were invariably street vendors: i.e. people who were looking to make a buck and had no concern about their reputation.

I went back to Shanghai in 2010, and never saw those key rings again. I can only assume that people wised up to those vendor's claim that the fish could live "up to 8 months" in that little bag.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

I posted this article a while back, atleast now its getting replies lol.

This stuff honestly sickens me, i dont know how a person can have feelings and do this. This is truly cruelty, a slow, and painful death.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor turtle animal abuse i personally am turtle guy this hurts my heart


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

All the rage until you have a dead turtle in a plastic bag attached to your keys. How long can they possibly live in those conditions? Terrible people.

Not that it's any better while they're still alive in those bags, humans think up some pretty messed up stuff.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

It is horrible what is happening to those fish/turtles. But from what I read, it is not a large corporate movement, nor is it the "next big thing" that everyone is jumping on board with. Like solarz said, they are people who: 1) have no care for the animals and 2) want to make a quick buck. The people who are buying it are prob kids or those who arent fully aware of the cruelty they are supporting by purchasing one of those things. I know animal rights organizations both in China and internationally are working to stop this and I seriously doubt this will carry on, I just hope these people do get punished for their acts and get educated on animal warefare.

Reading stories like this reminds me of sea monkey kits that I saw in stores here when I was younger. I remember distinctively seeing those in book buy brochures that they hand out to elementary classes. What at the time caught my eye (though I am ashamed now to admit I was interested--but thank god I didnt convince my parents to get me it) was a small droplet shaped container where you can put one of your sea monkeys in there with a little water and wear it as a key chain or necklace.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I can't remember the source, but I remembered an article where I think in Japan, they'd grow kittens in bottles/jars so eventually, they'd take up all the space in the bottle. It was pretty horrific.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

splur said:


> I can't remember the source, but I remembered an article where I think in Japan, they'd grow kittens in bottles/jars so eventually, they'd take up all the space in the bottle. It was pretty horrific.


That was bonsai kittens, and it was a myth. Those articles were fake.

Which is exactly the point solarz was making about not putting too much faith in sensationalized articles about countries none of us are likely to ever visit to verify these stories.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

splur said:


> I can't remember the source, but I remembered an article where I think in Japan, they'd grow kittens in bottles/jars so eventually, they'd take up all the space in the bottle. It was pretty horrific.


This is for sure fake. 
But this amount of cruelty is not hard to believe in some places. =(


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The world is full of so much wrong, it is hard for me to get wound up over small passing things like this.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Check this PFK article out:
> 
> Live fish and turtle key rings are all the rage in China...
> 
> ...


I just hope that owner trips, falls, the turtle bag bursts open, the turtle fall into a puddle of radioactive goo, falls down a sewer, .... meets a kungfu ninja rat....etc.

That is messed up in that photo IMHO.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I hope it's fake. Believable though.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

splur said:


> I hope it's fake. Believable though.


This turtle thing is not fake. The cat thing is though from what I've read before but who knows they do all sorts of cruel things to animals. This stuff even happens here. Just look at the res being sold in little containers.


----------

